
Fighting for the Right to Clone - nickb
http://discovermagazine.com/2008/sep/19-fighting-for-the-right-to-clone?
======
denglish
What an inspiring story! It really is the real life version of Good Will
Hunting.

------
hhm
This is a really great link, it should make directly into the front page.

